# 300 acres or less for lease 2009 deer & turkey



## kw5891 (Oct 22, 2008)

need 300 acres or less for deer & turkey  south Georgia  need for 2009 by then i have more money. no clubs please south Georgia farmland & woods would be nice. will spend 1200.00 to 2500.00  352.422.3441  hunter34452@yahoo.com let me know soon  deer & turkey lease wanted  thank you    vote for a man & a woman


----------



## kw5891 (Nov 9, 2008)

*hunt*

deer & turkey


----------



## kw5891 (Nov 14, 2008)

*any body kill any thing*

any place  500 acres or less


----------

